# Other > Off Topic >  IPL Head To Head Comparison

## cricscore

Here is the list IPL match comparison between important teams.

1. Chennai Super Kings Vs Mumbai Indians.

These two mighty IPL teams have played totally 28 matches, CSK have won 11 matches the rest won by Mumbai Indians.

----------


## cricscore

Here are the other head to head comparison between all the IPL cricket matches.

2. CSK Vs DC

The Delhi Capitals and the Chennai Super Kings have played 21 CSK Vs DC matches, the DC have won 6 matches and CSK won 15 matches.

----------


## cricscore

Other popular head to head matches.

* RCB Vs DC

----------


## cricscore

Get all the live score details of today cricket match including Test cricket, T20I, ODI and all the IPL cricket live matches in the IPL 2020.

----------


## alanscott68

Thanks for sharing the info!

----------


## cricscore

A detailed travel guide to reach *Ooty from Namakkal* by road, busy and by train. Also, this article covers the on the way must-see places when you are *travelling to Ooty*, Tamil Nadu.

----------


## johnh980

Great comparison.

----------


## cricscore

Which is a good *Hypoallergenic eye makeup remover*? read our expert makeup remover guide to pick a *right makeup remover* for your eyes.

----------


## cricscore

Live *cric score* of all the T20, ODI and Test cricket matches.

----------


## cricscore

Which is the *best tiles* for your home?, read the expert reviews about *bathroom floor tiles*, kitchen tiles and living room tiles.

----------


## cricscore

The Indian Premier League cricket tournament *schedule* is postponed to April 15th 2020. However, you can check the *head to head IPL* clashes comparison of all your favorite IPL teams including *IPL today cricket* matches.

----------


## cricscore

The *gold price in Chennai* today just crossed Rs.5200, which is 52 INR higher than yesterday’s gold rate. Whereas the *gold rate in Coimbatore* is also slightly higher than the last week’s price.

----------


## cricscore

There are a variety of *dog shampoo* options available for your pet puppies and dogs starting from chemical-free shampoo, organic shampoo, and medicated shampoo, etc. Reading dog shampoo reviews is also a recommendation as part of the *pet care tips* and ideas.

----------


## cricscore

Buying a quality *cricket ball* for the lowest price is an easy task now, just compare the ball types and buy online in cric shop.

----------

